# Chesapeake sailor looking around



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been weekend sailing for 30+ years on the Chesapeake.

A few of my notes on sailing are at my Dropbox, which I am not allowed to link to until I post 10 messages.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok. Well, welcome to SailNet.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to SailNet


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

mf70 said:


> A few of my notes on sailing are at my Dropbox, which I am not allowed to link to until I post 10 messages.


Would this be in the form of a manual, tome, learned treatise, or sales brochure?


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

jameswilson29 said:


> Would this be in the form of a manual, tome, learned treatise, or sales brochure?


Well, I am NOT a Nigerian finance minister looking for someone to help me move 30 Million out of the country. 

They are a collection of pieces I wrote about sailing and boat maintenance, such as self-pulling masts, etc.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Look forward to reading them. I'm a Chesapeake sailor too (Baltimore - Albeg 35). Welcome!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to sailnut mf70.

It strikes me that dropbox is an exclusive service for holding your precious files in the cloud (exclusive in that it excludes everyone but you, unless you give permission). I wouldn't like to share my dropbox data with the world. 
What you can do is create web pages out of your files that can be viewed by the world. Many of us have boat blogs which were created for just that purpose.
Mine is linked below in my signature.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

CalebD said:


> Welcome to sailnut mf70.
> 
> It strikes me that dropbox is an exclusive service for holding your precious files in the cloud (exclusive in that it excludes everyone but you, unless you give permission). I wouldn't like to share my dropbox data with the world.
> What you can do is create web pages out of your files that can be viewed by the world. Many of us have boat blogs which were created for just that purpose.
> Mine is linked below in my signature.


Yup. I know others that are bothered by aspects of the Dropbox model, but I've been pretty happy with Dropbox so far. When a link is shared, it's not carte blanche to root around in the files, unless I actually share a folder.

I also have a couple of other sites. I'd be happy to share the appropriate ones on this forum, once THEY LET ME POST LINKS.

There. That's three posts. Seven to go.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

mf70 said:


> I also have a couple of other sites. I'd be happy to share the appropriate ones on this forum, once THEY LET ME POST LINKS.


Surely you understand that minor limitations reduce spam on Internet fora?


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Quite right. Unfortunately, most of the things I hope would be helpful are held either as images or longer pieces already on the internet.

Oh well, soon, soon...


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

First World Problems. We've all got 'em.


----------



## wbjr (Jul 2, 2011)

I have been sailing the Magothy River for about 4 years now, after learning to sail on a lake 25 years ago and not sailing again for 20 years. My son is now a sailing instructor and yard helper in Annapolis. 

I too am new-ish to sailnet and looking around the river/bay in the background has been my hobby. My wife is sick of the river, so next summer we upsize boats and begin weekend cruising. 

Bill 
1985 Gloucester G-22


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

wbjr said:


> I have been sailing the Magothy River for about 4 years now, .... My wife is sick of the river, so next summer we upsize boats and begin weekend cruising.
> 
> Bill
> 1985 Gloucester G-22


It sounds like yo are following a good progression. I hope you don't think a 22 is too small for the upper Bay! There are a LOT of wonderful places you will be able to get into that a larger boat will be denied! (I'm thinking of the Chester.) Our first Chesapeake boat was a Bristol 26, and it took us all over.

Is this "your boat"?









I'd bet it would take a Bimini. That makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## wbjr (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, that is a picture of a G-22, appears to be a little newer. The big issue in my case is the absence of a private head, and running water. I have the sink/galley option but have never been able to get the hand pump to draw from the tank. 

We switched from travel trailer camping. My wife is adventurous, but will not stay on board overnight absent a head. The porta-potti is a no go. 

We have been on the Bay in 1 meter swells south of Annapolis, in 28-30 knot wind. The G-22 handled it well with just a jib. However, on average in 2-3 foot swells below the bridge the ride is not to her liking. Unfortunately we have taken a friends 30 ft with huge displacement and she liked it far more. The goal is to spend time on the water together. 

Bill
Magothy River, Md.


----------

